# Help Bord Atlas Germany symbols



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We have just bought the Bord Atlas 2013 for Germany
looking through it's mostly very straight forward.
However we cannot find in the log/legend/index 
any indication as to what is the difference is on the maps between 
"the red star symbols and the green star symbols"

any help appreciated 
Kev


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kev,

We have the 2011 book and info on these should be at the bottom of each map page.

Basically a red star means there is a fee and a green star means its free (kostenlos) for motorhomes (Reisemobile)

A red circle with a white star within means caravans as well as motorhomes accepted and with a fee

A green circle with a white star within means caravans as well as motorhomes accepted and its free.

Quite a few people don't realise that caravans are allowed on some Stellplaetze.

Pete


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Pete we can't see a symbol on the maps at all
We figured the caravan ones
Thanks ever so much for letting us know
Kev


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

The symbols go to back cover and unfold the flap l found them there eventually in mine.
If you going to mosel so many in a tight group l took a photo on my phone and enlarged it to read the places )


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Opps sorry stars they are on bottom of the map pages...thought you meant other symbols. I have 2013 batlas and mine are there


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone we saw the symbols at the bottom but we couldn't translate the word kostenlos

Thanks ever so much again

Great idea about taking a pic
Kev


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Go mooch around the German forum someone has done tons of words translations :-D


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks
plodding my way through


----------

